# F350



## FFRob2001 (May 25, 2009)

I need to reach out to all my Ford guys here. I have a 1999 f350 crew cab and am looking for some box detentions. I am looking to do 2 ported 10's behind the rear seat. I have been searching around and have yet to find a ported box that is for my truck. I have 2 alum10q's sitting here that i am looking to throw in there. There brand spanking new and i have had them for a while. Ported box volumes are .6- 2.35 Cubic ft. The sensitivity is 95.6 dB with a frequency response 20 - 500 Hz.

Thanks guys for your help,
Rob


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Here ya go big guy. Super Crew Sound does a nice job on the enclosures.

Subwoofer Enclosures|Subwoofer Boxes|Custom|Vehicle Specific - Products - Subwoofer Enclosures for Trucks - Ford - F-250 and F-350


----------



## phy6 (Jul 12, 2009)

FFRob2001 said:


> I need to reach out to all my Ford guys here. I have a 1999 f350 crew cab and am looking for some box detentions. I am looking to do 2 ported 10's behind the rear seat. I have been searching around and have yet to find a ported box that is for my truck. I have 2 alum10q's sitting here that i am looking to throw in there. There brand spanking new and i have had them for a while. Ported box volumes are .6- 2.35 Cubic ft. The sensitivity is 95.6 dB with a frequency response 20 - 500 Hz.
> 
> Thanks guys for your help,
> Rob


Good luck! I'm working on an install for the same truck, except mine is a 2001 DRW.
Can't post links yet, but it's ~11Cuft total, and should still "seat" 3 in the back. Maybe a little uncomfortable though! Go with the largest box you can (closest to 2.35) and play with adjusting the port length if you can. (Since you probably can't adjust the port cross section)


----------



## Lf1047 (Mar 25, 2011)

Any updates on the pics of your install PHY6???

Also FFRob2001 did you ever finish this install? Let's check it out buddy.


----------



## Lf1047 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey Rob i have a 2006 F-250 and not much room is behind the seat. I did this to a customers vehicle once and it turned out well, so Im gonna do to mine. Might give it a thought. There is a good 4" betweenthe cab and the bed, and that is a critical 4". I cut our a big area (12'x24") of that rear cab wall and glassed a new one in with 1/2" mdf and fiberglass which was set back about 3" (tried to leave room for flex so the bed wont contact the newly extended area". This gave me 3" greater mountinge depth to slide the subs into the area, and make a cool fiberglass faced box. This customer only wanted a single JL12W3 sub but needed lots of airspace and he wanted to maintain room on the other side for amps, so I felt this was the only option.

Was not very complicated, must be durable cause was done 5 yrs ago and he has not returned for warranty, and everytime I see him he tells me how amazing it sounds. 

Hope my idea helps.


----------



## strokin340 (Jul 31, 2008)

I heard that you can mod the rear seat from a single cab bench seat bottom brackets to give make it a slider - I heard that you can get an x-tra 4". Im looking to do this mod in the next upcoming months.


----------



## KENNEY (Feb 23, 2011)

6 sealed 8's is my current setup. I was able to get 2cft without modification. Sounds excellent! Just needs gobs of power.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

FFRob2001 said:


> I need to reach out to all my Ford guys here. I have a 1999 f350 crew cab and am looking for some box detentions. I am looking to do 2 ported 10's behind the rear seat. I have been searching around and have yet to find a ported box that is for my truck. I have 2 alum10q's sitting here that i am looking to throw in there. There brand spanking new and i have had them for a while. Ported box volumes are .6- 2.35 Cubic ft. The sensitivity is 95.6 dB with a frequency response 20 - 500 Hz.
> 
> Thanks guys for your help,
> Rob


Great truck!
Highly sought after.
Especially if it has an extended cab or crew cab.
IMO, the 7.3L Powerstroke was the best diesel engine Ford ever used in the Superduty short of the Caterpillar straight six turbo diesel in the F550 and F650 versions.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

